
Ask HN: Do you gpg sign your Git commits? - agrinman
Do you or your team members cryptographically sign git commits at work?<p>personal projects?<p>open-source projects?
======
WorldMaker
I don't currently, but I have been considering it for personal projects as a
trial balloon.

At work it sometimes feels tough enough to make sure everyone is comfortable
enough with git to push to the step of hoping for signed commits.

Though, as I think of it, as the guy most likely to create version tags, it
might be good enough that I adopt the practice, at least for those. Then
again, I've not seen a strong need on the projects at work.

~~~
agrinman
If it was easy to setup (for you and all your team members) would it be
something you'd value at work?

~~~
WorldMaker
Maybe if I had stricter auditing requirements, which I don't currently have to
worry about.

------
kavehmz
Setup is easy I think. And I do sign all my commits. But none of my team
members.

